# Peterhead question



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does any one have any information on this vessel...... Restless Wave...... built in Cockenzie 1935 15 Tons 40 ft loa as LH152 She then became WK339 in Helmsdale then in Lybster. She was sold in 1964 to Mr Robertson and Mr Reid of Peterhead and then I lose track. Was she renamed?? Any info and any picture would be greatly appreciated


----------

